# Sweep I wrote



## Shawn (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought I'd share some of my technique to you all.
I wrote this sweep a couple years ago and like to incorporate it with pentatonic runs in blues.
E-----15---12--------------------------------------------------------------------
B---------------14----------------------------------------------------------------
G-------------------15-----------------------------------------------------------
D------------------------14------------------------------------------------------
A----------------------------13--------------------------------------------------
E---------------------------------15----------------------------------------------
B--------------------------------------14----------------------------------------
Enjoy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats cool, looks like its around a C# minor chord.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 24, 2005)

I wonder if that would work, HB. I use it in E. 
I just picked up my PWH and hit C#. It would work well. Nice!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, it works well in E, cause C# Minor is the relative minor Of E Major.


----------



## macalpine88 (Apr 25, 2005)

i think it may be diminished.


----------



## Drew (Apr 25, 2005)

It's kinda a C# dim stuck on top of an F# dim. Arranged around a bit, I guess an Edim7 (E,G,Bb, Db) with an added m6 and 9th (C and F#) - Edim7m6/9, I guess, if you had to call it something. 

The F# dim at the bottom is a good substitution for a B7 chord (it inverts to a Cdim7, which is essentially a B7 with the root moved up a half step, suggesting a B7b9 if you arpeggiate it over a B in the bass), so it could be used as that, with some rather tense upper extensions. Is this what you do with it? The C#dim at the top is a good substitution for an A7 (it inverts to a Bbdim7, which is essentially an A7b9), but with the F#dim in the bass you've got some VERY tense half-step intervals present - C and C# (major and minor 3rds), Bb and A (b9 and implied root)... Youd be looking at something like an A7b9#9 (as the m3 would have to be described as a 9th, not a 3rd), which is just a harmonic mess. It might work, but I'd want to hear it. 

You use this over the B, then, in an E blues, right? 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, i was looking at the minor tonality only for some reason, yesterday. Could have had something to do with the 4 hours of sleep i had from friday until yesterday.. lol..
Then i noticed a bunch of other weird intervals that could be interpreted. SO i was like 'screw it, im goin to bed' ;p


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> It's kinda a C# dim stuck on top of an F# dim. Arranged around a bit, I guess an Edim7 (E,G,Bb, Db) with an added m6 and 9th (C and F#) - Edim7m6/9, I guess, if you had to call it something.
> 
> The F# dim at the bottom is a good substitution for a B7 chord (it inverts to a Cdim7, which is essentially a B7 with the root moved up a half step, suggesting a B7b9 if you arpeggiate it over a B in the bass), so it could be used as that, with some rather tense upper extensions. Is this what you do with it? The C#dim at the top is a good substitution for an A7 (it inverts to a Bbdim7, which is essentially an A7b9), but with the F#dim in the bass you've got some VERY tense half-step intervals present - C and C# (major and minor 3rds), Bb and A (b9 and implied root)... Youd be looking at something like an A7b9#9 (as the m3 would have to be described as a 9th, not a 3rd), which is just a harmonic mess. It might work, but I'd want to hear it.
> 
> ...



my head hurts. LOL


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2005)

Exactly, Drew. The blues scale in E major which I use over rhythmicly the low B then A back to E (your basic 3 bar blues). It works well. 
Especially playing it 3 notes down (12-9) instead of (15-12) where it meets
the major scale in E blues as the original one I wrote consists of E minor blues.
I will do some recordings of this technique.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 25, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> my head hurts. LOL




There's like 15 things it could, depending on what you want to look at as the root note ;p


----------



## Drew (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm a fucking retard, I forgot this was on a seven string, not a 6, so the lowest note's a C#, not an F#. Sorry, I'm just not used to actually getting a chance to work with seven string sweeps on online forums.  

In that case, it's a straight-up C#dim7 sweep pattern, which we can ehnarmonically call a A7b9. You could totally play that over the IV chord in a blues, and as the IV in the V-IV-I part of the turnaround is my favorite chord to go a little "out" on, that's where I'd drop something like this. Over the B (V) chord, where I originally thought you'd be putting it, it'd sound like absolute shit  (the intervals in question against B would be the 2, 6, b7, and 4). 

I'd personally look to voice that one a little more evenly, myself - you go b5, m3, b5, b5, m3, m3, m3 - but the basic arpeggio is sound, now that we're on the same page.  

Cool seven string trick, although it's a tad stretchy - 


```
|---------------------------9-12-15/18-15-12------------------9-12-15\12-9-6--------|
|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------9-12-15------------------18-15-12\9-12-15----------------12-9-6-|
|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|----------10-13-16-----------------------------------------------------------------|
|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-11-14-17--------------------------------------------------------------------------|
```

It's really cool when you get up to the top couple strings, where this lick is perfectly parallel on the first and 3rd. It gets stretchy as hell towards the bottom of the neck, but at the top it's pretty manageable...  

-D


----------



## macalpine88 (Apr 25, 2005)

thats just like petruccis run on a change of seasons, the darkest of winters. a semi sort of diminished thing in.


----------



## Drew (Apr 25, 2005)

Which, the string skipping thing? It's a straight-up dim7 arpeggio, three notes per string.  

The guy I got that from (The Jonezter, www.guitarwar.com) listens to a decent amount of DT, that's probably where he picked it up - it's definitely the sort of thing I could see JP doing. 

-D


----------



## macalpine88 (Apr 25, 2005)

```
|-------------------------------|
|-------------------------------|
|-------------------------------|
|-------------------12h15h18----|
|----------12h15h18-------------|
|-12h15h18----------------------|etc.
```

its something like this, im to lazy to get my guitar but this is something like what he does. it starts on a root and he hammers on a minor 3rd then another so it is a diminished triad on each string.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 25, 2005)

Michael Romeo is a big fan of that too.


----------



## macalpine88 (Apr 25, 2005)

micheal romeo has the cooloest way of aproaching songs, example- in egypt he plays the same riff in the beggining of the song but every time he plays it he goes into a different key. same with communion and the oracle. there about 2 bars of 4/4 in the whole song and it cycles through about 11 keys


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's an example of what I use alot playing E (blues)

```
E--------------------------------------------------------12--15--12------------------------------------------------------------------------12--14--12--9------|
B------------------------------------------------12--15--------------14------------------------------------------------------------12--14-----------------11--|
G------------------------------------12--14--15--------------------------15--------------------------------------------12--13--14-----------------------------|
D----------------------------12--14------------------------------------------14--------------------------------11--14-----------------------------------------|
A--------------------12--14------------------------------------------------------13--------------------11--14-------------------------------------------------|
E------------12--15------------------------------------------------------------------15------12--14-----------------------------------------------------------|
B---12--15-------------------------------------------------------------------------------14-------------------------------------------------------------------|

E---------------------------|
B---------------------------|
G----12---------------------|
D---------11----------------|
A-------------10------------|
E------------------12-------|
B----------------------11---|
```

Macalpaine88 is right about it being diminished. Now I've been using it in Jazz context which is beyond this. Enjoy.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2005)

What the hell, Here's another one for the road. It's just a lick I've incorporated for 2 or 3 years now. Again, I use it in E blues.

```
E-----------------------------------------------------------------------12--15--12--9----------------------------------9--------------
B-------------------------------------------------------------------14-----------------11------------------10--11--12-----------------------
G-------------------------------------------------------12--14--15-------------------------12--11--9---11B-----------------12--11--9--
D----------------------------------------11--12--14-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-------------------------10--12--13----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E------------9--10--12-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B--10--11--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

BTW, Drew, Nice stretch seven string trick.


----------



## Drew (Apr 25, 2005)

Edited the tabs to make the meadable. Flobanez, a suggestion for posting tabs - write them out in Notepad or some similar sketch-type word editor that uses proportional (fixed width) fonts, then post them with "code" brackets so they show up proportionally. Verify I got everything right, too, that last one was a bit tricky to work out what you were trying to show. 

-D


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks. I like the way it looks now that it's edited. How'd you do that?
-Shawn


----------



## Drew (Apr 26, 2005)

Just like I described - I used my Mod-ly superpowers to copy your original tab into Notepad, which uses a proportional font by default, then just deleted all the extra "-"'s until everything seemed to line up the way you wanted it to, then put {code} and {/code} at either end, just using the non-shifted form. Alternately, you can just use the "Code" button in advanced view.


----------



## FoxMustang (Apr 26, 2005)

Not to be nit-picky - but proportional width font = variable width font. Notepad uses a fixed width font by default.

Carry on


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2005)

Drew said:


> Edited the tabs to make the meadable. Flobanez, a suggestion for posting tabs - write them out in Notepad or some similar sketch-type word editor that uses proportional (fixed width) fonts, then post them with "code" brackets so they show up proportionally. Verify I got everything right, too, that last one was a bit tricky to work out what you were trying to show.
> 
> -D


I just noticed there was a little something off. But like you said it's tricky.....
But here is the right way. If you can edit it. Sorry about doin' this again.-
E-----------------------------------------------------------------9-----------------
B-------------------------------------------------10--11--12---------------------
G--------12--11--9--11(bendWholeStep)---------------------12--11--9----


basically delete the last 12 11 9 on "G" and 9 on "B" on #18 post


----------



## Drew (Apr 26, 2005)

Hahaha, oops... thanks Fox! 

Changed accordingly - let me know if it's closer, as I'm still not 100% sure what you're asking. 

-D


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2005)

What Im asking is Exactly what you did. You fixed it. It's 100% better. Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2005)

Drew, Guess what? I just noticed this.
I screwed up. Not you. I gave you the wrong info because I was at work and I did not have my geetar. LOL.

I fixed it though you may want to make it neater.


----------

